# QTRH



## smc_99 (May 17, 2017)

Hi guys, I've seen this stock recommended by Benj Gallander on Bnn. It is in the internet of things space. Does anyone have any insight on this company?


----------



## SixesAndSevens (Dec 4, 2009)

smc_99 said:


> Hi guys, I've seen this stock recommended by Benj Gallander on Bnn. It is in the internet of things space. Does anyone have any insight on this company?


it is the old Wi-Lan rebranded.
patent trolls.
old wine new bottle.
they cut their dividend in 2015 too.
I like Benj Gallander, but I am not sure about this one.


----------

